# Wooden Eyeglass frames



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone here ever made any? I've been looking for some now that I have prescription glasses. I've seen the ones for sale on the webs. A pretty penny they are...but, I was thinkin of making my own. I have some ideas on the basics and saw a couple of videos on how to, and pics too.
Here's some examples...



 



 

So...any tips you might hqve or links or anything would be welcomed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is a pair that may be more your style...



 

Actually, I considered making some a while back, too, but decided the lens fit would be the trickiest part. I decided if I ever get around to it I'll find a frame I like with replaceable temples and just make wooden temples.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodenSpecsStudio

This guy makes some nice ones...but...I can't justify a $1000 a set....


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Holy cow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

1K and does that cover the laundry bill when you sit on them!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't wear glasses full time, yet, but I think it's a great idea. I wonder about the weight though?
I've considered either building or buying a cnc router and really think this would be a money maker for someone with one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

